# NorCal Pigeon Fanciers show



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

NorCal Pigeon fanciers show this saturday in Granite Bay, the shows starts at 9:00 there will be a sale section, a raffle, a bbq lunch and a silent auction


----------

